# Nano setup to be sold



## Msapp1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Dissappointing i know, but i'm moving in late May and need to sell my nano tank. Its a standard ten gallon tank. I built the hood, it will fit over a 20 long, or a standard 29 gal.

Pieces:
Fluval 104 filter. 
Hagan ladder diffuser.
Solenoid for pressurized CO2.
Sinking thermometer.
18w X2 fixture
Uhhh..

Livestock:
4 Neon Tetra (adult)
1 Otto
ton of shrimp, not sure what type, bought them from NTXfossil guy a while ago. Some have berries others don't(maybe about 30 of them, but probably serveral more in the filter.)
and a bunch of MTS




























I need it gone by the 25 at the latest. Buy it all or just the pieces. Make me an offer!!!


----------

